# Factory or aftermarket shift knob



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I found this in a box of some assorted parts that arrived along with a 68 GTO. Checking the restoration guides and other resources I have lead me to believe this four speed shifter knob was not original equipment. Anybody recognize it as original?


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

jayvee53 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I found this in a box of some assorted parts that arrived along with a 68 GTO. Checking the restoration guides and other resources I have lead me to believe this four speed shifter knob was not original equipment. Anybody recognize it as original?


 I would doubt it because of the allen head screw. Probably aftermarket.


----------

